# I'm a home darkroom virgin! Be gentle!



## Tara (Aug 22, 2003)

Hey there! I've just been completely spoiled as I have been bought a lovely spangley gorgeous enlarger for my birthday! I'm so excited! I'm just about to put it all together. The only thing is..I'm trying to find the best and cheapest way to blackout the light.  Any suggestions? I want to get working/playing asap.   Also, are there any other things I should be careful of before starting off? I want to practice safe printing  

Tara  8)


----------



## Westone (Aug 22, 2003)

Black Visqueen will do if you don't mind the way it looks when you roll it up at the end of a session. Be careful and watch for ANY light leaks that will ruin your pictures. Most of all ...... enjoy.
Chuck


----------



## Tara (Aug 24, 2003)

Hey Thanks.  Actually managed to gat hold of some "blackout" material from John Lewis's haberdashery for about £8 less than Jessops were charging for a similar amount! Just need to find a way of sticking it up now...thinking velco or duck tape.


----------



## Tara (Aug 24, 2003)

Actually have a new problem now :?   The room I was originally going to use as a darkroom may not be available any more    Would it be a bad idea to set up in my bedroom?? Would that be unhealthy and will the chemical smell get into all of my clothes and bedding etc??  I'm desparate to get started! 8)


----------



## ksmattfish (Aug 25, 2003)

I used to use my bedroom as my darkroom.  I kept the chemicals elsewhere, and only brought them in when I was going to work. 

Tip:  buy the proper sized bus tubs at a kitchen store rather than using photo trays, they have higher sides and reduce spillage.

The three biggest problems I encountered were:
Making the window light-tight and openable.
Dust and lint from my laundry.
Not enough counter space (dry side with the enlarger, paper, etc, and the dev, stop, fixer, and holding bath on the wet side).

It is totally possible to do this, but it's definately not as nice as having a dedicated space.  Turn your bedroom into a darkroom, and sleep out on the couch.

KSmattfish


----------



## Tara (Aug 28, 2003)

Hey thanks.  So glad you said it could be done! I'm up and running now...to a good newbie start anyway  

I managed to blackout my window by sticking blackout lining to self adhesive fixer strips on the pvc window frame and I also got some garden trays from homebase for 99p each rather than shelling out for photo trays. 

I'm working in the tiniest of spaces but it's working so far.  No spills yet...only thrills   Oh and because the blackout arrangement is semi permanent, I can wake up at 9 the morning and think it's only 4! I have a great nights sleep now! :idea: All the better for printing after my dears


----------

